# Comment mettre une signature image sur Mail



## mamanlina (31 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour,
j'ai un MacBook Pro et j'utilise l'application externe à Firefox pour gérer mes mails.

Toutefois, j'aimerai bien pouvoir y insérer une signature avec logo !?

Y aurait-il quelqu'un qui sache comment faire dans les détails et surtout ne pas me donner d'adresse sur des sites en anglais.... I speak just a little english

Merci, mille merci d'avance
A +

Nanie


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2008)

mamanlina a dit:


> Bonjour,
> j'ai un MacBook Pro et j'utilise l'application externe à Firefox pour gérer mes mails.
> 
> Toutefois, j'aimerai bien pouvoir y insérer une signature avec logo !?
> ...


Qu'appelles-tu l'application externe à Firefox ? Un webmail ? Apple Mail ? Mozilla Firefox ? Microsoft Entourage ?
Précise.


----------



## twinworld (31 Juillet 2008)

[Edit] : j'efface mon message, parce qu'après être allé jeter un coup d'oeil à Thunderbirds et à l'aide en ligne (à supposer que ce soit cette application que vous utilisez), je constate que la rédaction d'une signature se fait différemment que sur Mail, à savoir par la création d'un fichier externe. Mieux vaut donc attendre que vous nous indiquiez l'application que vous utilisez avant d'en dire plus.


----------



## twinworld (31 Juillet 2008)

sd2310 a dit:


> Qu'appelles-tu l'application externe à Firefox ? Un webmail ? Apple Mail ? Mozilla Firefox ? Microsoft Entourage ?
> Précise.


je mise sur Thunderbirds ;-)


----------

